# iPod nano 8Gb (4th gen) n'est pas reconnu



## jerem21 (19 Septembre 2008)

Voila j'ai restauré les parametres de mon ipod et j'ai reussi a remmetre les chansons dessus mais il se deconnecte tout seul apres un moment

EDIT : il me met le disque requis est introuvable


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce que malgré tout, iTunes le détecte? Tu as le moyen de le restaurer avec iTunes?
Il n'y a pas une manipulation à faire pour une réinitialisation usine totale?


----------



## jerem21 (19 Septembre 2008)

Ben iTunes le reconnait un moment puis je vois sur l'ecran de l'iPod appuyez sur OK pour deconnecter donc il fait la synchronisation auto puis se deconnecte


----------



## fandipod (19 Septembre 2008)

Bizarre essaye de le restaurer pendant qu'il est reconnu par Itunes


----------



## jerem21 (19 Septembre 2008)

voila c'est fait  et j'ai toute la musique que j'avais mais j'arrive pas a mettre des photos ou updater le logiciel a temps...


----------



## fandipod (19 Septembre 2008)

Quest ce que tu appelles Update?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'il veut dire par là, mettre à jour le logiciel système de l'iPod.


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

Ok d'accord je pense que tu peux appeller la plateforme d'Apple pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire... Car je n'ai pas de solution!!! DSL


----------



## jerem21 (20 Septembre 2008)

ok lol merci du coup de pouce


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

Oh derien on est ici pour aider les gens...


----------



## jegua (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème lorsque je veux mettre une vidéo sur mon ipod ( 8g dernière génération) il lance la synchronisation puis l'ipod tout seul marque éjecte puis il se déconnecte de itunes tout seul. Ensuite il me marque lecteur non reconnu et donc je n'arrive pas a mettre de vidéo dessus.


----------



## fandipod (23 Septembre 2008)

Essaye de glisser ta vidéo manuellement.


----------

